# Nur für kurze Zeit: PCGH im Abo ab 1 Euro pro Monat



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nur für kurze Zeit: PCGH im Abo ab 1 Euro pro Monat*

					Sie wollten schon immer einmal PCGH im Abo ausprobieren? Dann wäre bis zum 27. April eine gute Gelegenheit dazu. Günstiger gab es PCGH (fast) noch nie.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Nur für kurze Zeit: PCGH im Abo ab 1 Euro pro Monat*


----------



## drstoecker (4. April 2022)

Mal wieder mitgenommen, danke dafür!


----------



## Krabonq (6. April 2022)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> 3 Monate werbefrei surfen auf PCGH.de



Dann schließ ich es auch ab und schau, wie es ist, weil die Werbung hier ist teilweise echt stark... wenn 3x nachgeladen wird, bis man endlich zu den Kommentaren runter kommt, hab ich fast schon vergessen, um was es im Artikel ging.


----------



## Viper4711 (6. April 2022)

Hm, wenn ich auf den Kombi-Probeabo-Link klicke dann kommt "Seite nicht gefunden"  (https://shop.computec.de/on/demandware.store/Sites-COMPUTEC-Site/de_DE/Error-NotFound)


----------



## Rangod (6. April 2022)

Sehr schön. Habe im letzten Jahr das 3-Monats-Angebot mitgenommen und mich nicht weiter drum gekümmert...Ihr habt also einen neuen PCGH-Digi-Abonnenten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. April 2022)

Viper4711 schrieb:


> Hm, wenn ich auf den Kombi-Probeabo-Link klicke dann kommt "Seite nicht gefunden"  (https://shop.computec.de/on/demandware.store/Sites-COMPUTEC-Site/de_DE/Error-NotFound)



ARGH, danke für den Hinweis. Ginge gerade noch, leite es an die IT weiter.

EDIT: Geht wieder, hoffentlich bis zum Ende der Aktion. ^^


----------



## Krabonq (11. April 2022)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ARGH, danke für den Hinweis. Ginge gerade noch, leite es an die IT weiter.
> 
> EDIT: Geht wieder, hoffentlich bis zum Ende der Aktion. ^^



Ich habe das Probeabo abgeschlossen (Bestellnummer 00635864), aber wie kann ich jetzt auf PCGH.de werbefrei surfen?
Ich finde dazu nichts im FAQ.

EDIT: Ok, in der Mail steht, dass auf https://www.pcgameshardware.de/aktivierung/ gehen muss.
Allerdings wird die Auftrags-Nr. (eine 12-stellige "Abo-/Bestellnummer " habe ich nicht) und meine PLZ nicht als gültig anerkannt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Ich habe das Probeabo abgeschlossen (Bestellnummer 00635864), aber wie kann ich jetzt auf PCGH.de werbefrei surfen?
> Ich finde dazu nichts im FAQ.
> 
> EDIT: Ok, in der Mail steht, dass auf https://www.pcgameshardware.de/aktivierung/ gehen muss.
> Allerdings wird die Auftrags-Nr. (eine 12-stellige "Abo-/Bestellnummer " habe ich nicht) und meine PLZ nicht als gültig anerkannt.


Ein Kollege hat sich schon bei Dir gemeldet, wo Du die Abonummer findest.

Hoffe, das war hilfreich.


----------



## Krabonq (11. April 2022)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ein Kollege hat sich schon bei Dir gemeldet, wo Du die Abonummer findest.
> 
> Hoffe, das war hilfreich.



Danke, ich konnte es nach Rückmeldung des Kollegen aktivieren!
Die Abonummer hatte ich eigentlich auch schon eingegeben, hat es kam eine Fehlermeldung.
Ich habe jetzt auch erst die Mail mit der Aktivierung erhalten, schien wohl was im System nicht funktioniert zu haben.


----------



## Lexx (11. April 2022)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mal wieder mitgenommen, danke dafür!


Ja Leute, macht das.. !


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hoffe, das war hilfreich.


A pro pos: Das "Ersatz"-Papier der letzten Print finde ich vollkommen ok.
(Ich hoffe, das kommt euch billiger... ?)
Mir jedenfalls passts/reichts.


----------



## soonsnookie (11. April 2022)

ok geht thx


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2022)

Es gab einen nicht sofort sichtbaren Hänger im System, nachdem wir etwas auf den Servern aktualisiert hatten.
Das wurde aber dank der Hinweise hier behoben. Die Abo-Benachrichtigungen und Aktivierungen funktionieren wieder korrekt.


----------



## Terracresta (12. April 2022)

Muss grad dran denken, wie es mal das Abo der PCGH mit Bloodlines 2 als Bonus gab. Wie habt ihr das eigentlich gelöst, bei dem ganzen Hin und Her ums Spiel, welches eventuell, vielleicht irgendwann mal, oder auch nicht erscheinen wird?


----------



## NoStylist (24. April 2022)

Würde ich ja machen. Aber dann lese ich, dass eine Kündigung NUR telefonisch und außerdem nichtmal kostenlos ist ("0,42 €/Min. aus dem Dt. Mobilfunk"). Das halte ich für ziemlich unseriös.


----------



## 3-way (24. April 2022)

NoStylist schrieb:


> Würde ich ja machen. Aber dann lese ich, dass eine Kündigung NUR telefonisch und außerdem nichtmal kostenlos ist ("0,42 €/Min. aus dem Dt. Mobilfunk"). Das halte ich für ziemlich unseriös.


Wenn das stimmt, wäre das ein Skandal!


----------



## Pu244 (24. April 2022)

3-way schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt, wäre das ein Skandal!



Auf der Seite steht, dass eine eMail reicht.








						Das PCGH Abo-FAQ mit Antworten zu den wichtigsten Fragen
					

Sie haben eine Frage zu unserem Abo, dem Bestellvorgang oder Probleme mit der Prämien-Lieferung? Vielleicht finden Sie bereits die passende Antwort in unserem offiziellen FAQ.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## NoStylist (24. April 2022)

Auf der Seite des Shops bei dem der Kauf stattfindet, steht etwas anderes. Wäre gut zu wissen was nun stimmt.






						Häufig gestellte Fragen - COMPUTEC Online-Shop
					

COMPUTEC




					shop.computec.de
				






> Wie kündige ich mein Abo? Kann ich mein Abo auch online kündigen?
> 
> Im *Computec Serviceportal* finden Sie die Telefonnummer unseres Kundenservices, welcher Ihre Kündigung telefonisch entgegennimmt.


----------



## Thomas5010 (26. April 2022)

NoStylist schrieb:


> Würde ich ja machen. Aber dann lese ich, dass eine Kündigung NUR telefonisch und außerdem nichtmal kostenlos ist ("0,42 €/Min. aus dem Dt. Mobilfunk"). Das halte ich für ziemlich unseriös.


Das wäre nicht schön. Allerdings zahlst du nur 1€ für die digitale Ausgabe und kannst die +Beiträge lesen. Ich finde es auch nicht so sympathisch für 1€ ein Angebot abzugreifen, um dann zu kündigen. Mensch, jetzt würdige doch mal die Arbeit von PCGH


----------



## NoStylist (2. Mai 2022)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht schön. Allerdings zahlst du nur 1€ für die digitale Ausgabe und kannst die +Beiträge lesen. Ich finde es auch nicht so sympathisch für 1€ ein Angebot abzugreifen, um dann zu kündigen. Mensch, jetzt würdige doch mal die Arbeit von PCGH


auch wieder wahr...


----------

